# Any Guppy breeders here?



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

*RREA Guppies video*

I'm looking for opinions on this strain of guppy I have recently acquired.
RREA guppies.
Real Red Eyed Albinos
Have a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Not a guppy Breeder Per se...I have them...I don't think I would buy RREA's guppies if they were in my LPS...Is this what you were asking? Look good in your tank though I've got my own Guppy Woes! Too Many! LOL!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

lol ya it's easy to have too many guppies huh.....they are like aquatic rabbits.

I think really what I'd like to know is if these are an extraordinary strain or if they are just so so.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I said I would not buy them, but I have NEVER seen anything like this in any pet store in the KC area! So maybe...but on the other hand they are prob pretty inbred! So maybe not very healthy? Do they have a short life span? or you just got them, huh?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Very pretty guppies.

I breed wild males that have nice colors and fins with select fancy females. I get very unique males. No 2 alike. I do get many females that look alike or are plain but some are unique.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

If you buy a pair, you may end up with 15-30 fry the first time they mate.

Then you'll probably want to keep 4-5 adults.

After having them for two months you may have about 150 fry in your tank.

Guppies are crazy.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Rrea gupps are hard to keep do to so much inbreading. you will have 2 keep adding new males/ females from diff stock 2 keep good #s& quality. I keep medusa galaxies &they dont breed alot small # and not every 28 days but worth it for beauty


----------

